#  Der kleine Patient >   mein kleine Zicke und die unendliche Geschichte von Heiserkeit :-( >

## quaks

Hallo 
mein kleines Frustposting des Tages: 
Das Theater mit der Stimme von Töchterchen zieht sich jetzt seit gut 10 Wochen hin.
Mal wurde es besser, dann knall auf fall war die Stimme wieder arg strapaziert.
Der KiA zuckte nur noch die Schultern und verwies auf die KH-Ärzte. Dort klappte die Kommunikation wieder "hervorragenen". Dazu kam der Streik der Klinik-Ärzte ....
Naja irgendwann dann doch - wir einigten uns auf den Versuch - ortsansässiger HNO-Arzt, statt Narkose oder Sedierung im KH.
Heute hat der HNO dann einen Mini-kurzen Blick auf die Stimmbänder werfen können. 
Und was kam bei raus - sie sind gerötet. Diagnose nach dem sehr kurzen Blick - akute Laryngitis. Ursache - drei große Fragezeichen. 
Es wurde ein Abstrich gemacht - ich glaub aber nicht das dabei was raus kommt, aber wer weiß. 
Tja blöd nur das sie im Prinzip jetzt schon die Therapie von Inhalieren (incl. Cortison) und Säureblocker (vermutung von Reflux als Ursache) bekommt. 
Und ganz blöd komm ich mir vor -weil meine Umwelt irgendwie gar keinen Handlungsbedarf gesehen hat. Klar Töchterchen spricht kaum und bei fremderen Personen noch weniger und wenn dann war die Stimme nicht arg schlimm.  
Aber auch mein Menne - mir tut es in den Ohren weh, wenn Töchterchen meckert, schreit, zetert - ich höre wie ihr die Stimme vergeht - und mein Mann sagt - ich finde sie klingt doch gar nicht soooo schlimm ...
entweder ich bin leicht hysterisch oder es liegt daran, dass ich ihr meckern und zetern im normal zustand besser kenne - sie bricht jetzt schon vorher ab - eh die Stimme vollends versagt, aber ich denke ich hör das und meine Mann kennt diesen kleinen feinen Unterschied vielleicht nicht so richtig. 
Und jetzt bin ich frustriert, weil wenn es keine Bakterien sind, wie soll man das ganze dann therapieren? Ich hab heut nur nen rauchenden Kopf eines HNO-Arztes gesehen.   :Huh?:  
So das wars  
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Sandra 
Als Mutter hat man in der Regel immer ein etwas besseres Gefühl für die Situation, ausserdem besitzen Männer nicht die feinfühligen Antennen, die Frauen in der Regel haben. 
Warte einfach ab, was der Abstrich bringt, vielleicht ist es ja mit ein paar Tagen Antibiotika getan. 
Halte durch  :Zwinker:  
Gruß  
Micha

----------


## quaks

Hallo Micha 
weißt du, dass ich *Durchalten* auch nicht mehr wirklich hören kann  :Zwinker:  
trotzdem hast du recht - erstmal abwarten. Ist ja nicht wirklich dramatisch, aber es nervt mich eben doch. Auch weil es sich alles so hinzieht. 
Grüße
Sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu Quaks 
Ich bin gerade am lernen für meine Prüfung am Montag und lese gerade das Pharmakologie-Vorlesungsskript zu Asthma Bronchiale. 
Da steht doch glatt unter Nebenwirkungen bei inhalativer Kortisontherapie 
HEISERKEIT!!! 
Das war mir jetzt auch neu. 
Bei Pulverinhalation steh "Nebenwirkungen selten". 
Bekommt deine Tochter Kortison als Spray oder Pulver?
Vielleicht ist das ja die Lösung? 
Um dem entgegenzuwirken sollte man zur Inhalation einen Spacer nehmen und direkt nach der Inhalation etwas essen.
Das Reduziert auch die Anfälligkeit für Infekte im Mundbereich (das Essen jetzt) 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## quaks

Danke für die Info Micha!!! 
ich seh schon - wer lesen und sich das Gelesene auch noch merken kann ist klar im Vorteil  :Grin: 
Klar hab ich den Beipackzettel gelesen, damals - aber das hab ich auch schon wieder vergessen gehabt - aber darüber sind auch mind. 4 Ärzte bisher nicht gestolpert  :Grin:  
sie bekommt Feuchtinhalation (PariBoy) mit Pulmicort 2x0,5mg - da steht dann auch gleich "häufig" bei Heiserkeit als Nebenwirkung. 
Treten Nebenwirkungen dieser Art auch erst nach einem Jahr (bzw. 1/2 J. Pulmicort) auf und dann so Schubähnlich ohne das ich an der Art der Inhalation was geändert hab?
Mit dem Nachspülen das kenn ich - hab ich und geb ich zu - nicht so ganz konsequent gemacht, weil Töchterchen beim inhalieren immer einschläft. Also anders, sie schläft ohne Pariboy nur sehr schlecht ein und deswegen hab ich die Zeiten halt passend gelegt. Aber ich werde das auf jedenfall jetzt konsequenter durchziehen, sie trinkt ja im Schlaf. 
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Also das klingt alles sehr nach der Nebenwirkung, von dem Schubförmigen würde ich mich nicht irritieren lassen. Vielleicht hat sich ja ne bakterielle Infektion drauf gesetzt und das ganze verschlimmert. 
Ich würde darüber auf jeden Fall mal mit dem Arzt sprechen und nach einer alternativen Therapieoption suchen. Bei Kleinkindern ist die Inhalation natürlich immer eine etwas schwierige Sache. Hab mir schon gedacht, dass du Pariboy oder so benutzt. 
Was meinst du mit "sie trinkt ja im Schlaf"?
Schläft deine Tochter mit Flasche?
Wenn ja hoffe ich, dass da nur Wasser drin ist, sonst ist das schlecht für die Zähne  :Zwinker:

----------


## quaks

natürlich nur wasser  :Zwinker:  - und nein nicht zum schlafen - nur um den mund zu spülen 
Werd ich natürlich mit dem Arzt besprechen. Frage ist mit welchen  :Smiley: 
Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich die "Vorlieben" von Inhaltionsarten unser beider KiA hier am Ort etwas ausnutze. Unser KiA favorisiert eindeutig Pariboy, Spray mag er nicht und ist außerdem für die Zwerge nicht zugelassen ...
Der Vertretungsarzt ist vom Spray und Spacer überzeugt und hat auch mit Flutide damals angefangen. 
Im Herbst wurde vom KH-Pulmologen auf Pulmicort umgestellt, danach hielt mir der Vertretungsarzt nen Vortrag über die Risiken von Pulmicort und dann vielleicht noch Atrovent und Salbutamol dazu, da er den Pulmologen aber fachlich schätzt, hat er es dabei belassen  :Grin:  
Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn - unser KiA geht in einer Woche in Urlaub und ich halte die Vertretung in Bezug auf Alternative auch etwas fitter 
Deswegen hab ich mir im Moment überlegt - werd ich den Rythmus bis dahin etwas umstellen, die Dosis wollten wir eh reduzieren und zum einschlafen tuts ja auch NaCl  :Smiley:  
Wie ist deine Meinung - zu Spacer versus Pariboy?

----------


## StarBuG

Für kleine Kinder ist der Spacer schwieriger als der Pariboy, dafür gehts schneller. 
Was das Pro und Kontro dabei ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, dafür hab ich zu wenig Erfahrung. 
Das beste wäre, du würdest zu einem Kinderpneumologen gehen (Kinderarzt der spezialisiert ist auf Pneumologie und Allergologie), die haben in der Regel die besten Erfahrungen. Am besten sogar auf eine Ambulanzstation/praxis im Krankenhaus, denn die sehen viele schwierige Fälle.

----------


## quaks

Wie heißen sie den jetzt Pulmologe oder Pneumologe? 
Das wird ne schwierige Angelegenheit  :Smiley:  
Der sitzt in Bremen - und die Bremer streiken hartnäckig, wodurch insbesondere Ambulanztermine leiden. 
Das läuft dann wieder über unseren Kinderchirurgen bei dem ich überlicherweis ner Antwort ewig lang hinterherlaufen muss .... 
Na das kann ja heiter werden  :Smiley:  
Ich kenne Pro & Contra - zumindest grundlegend - ich war neugierg auf deine persönliche Meinung.

----------


## StarBuG

Ohne Erfahrungswerte ist eine eigene Meinung schwierig.
Aber da Pariboy ja die Heiserkeit verursacht, solltest du auf jeden Fall mal eine Zeit lang den Spacer versuchen. 
Möchte dir halt keinen falschen Rat geben, nur weil mir die Erfahrung/Wissen fehlt  :Zwinker:  
Bei uns in der Uniklinik heißt die Abteilung 
"Kinderklinik für Allergologie, Pneumologie und Mukoviszidose" - Ambulanz 
Ich würde einfach mal in der Uniklinik/großes Krankenhaus anrufen und dich mit der Kinderallergologie Ambulanz verbinden lassen. 
Ich denke da bist du in den richtigen Händen.

----------


## quaks

Da hast du völlig recht - lieber nix sagen, als was falsches  :Smiley:  
Die richtige Hände sitzen schon in Bremen - ist das nächstgelegenen Zentrum für Kinderheilkunde. Und wenn ich da wirklich nen zeitnahen Termin hinkriegen will, dann über den Chirurgen = unser Fall-Koordinator (heißt das so?) weil dann sind halt auch "Gefälligkeitstermine" außerhalb der Sprechstunde möglich - Sprechstunde ist nur ein oder zweimal die Woche für 2 Std. Und ansich kümmert er sich und organisiert er ja wirklich alles - er braucht eben immer nur ein paar kräftige Anschubser  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Naja, du kannst auch einen niedergelassenen Kinderallergologen/pneumologen aufsuchen. 
Normalerweise wissen die so etwas auch.
Und eine Umstellung auf Spacer und Pulverkortison sollte ja eh kein Thema sein. 
Das wichtige ist ja eh, dass du jetzt eine mögliche Ursache kennst.
Bisher haben die Ärzte ja gerätselt.

----------


## quaks

Thread mal wieder vorkram - interessiert es eigentlich jemanden? 
mhhh ich schreibs einfach mal  :Grin:  
nach gefühlten Jahren des Wartens  :Smiley: 
hatten wir nun endlich unseren Termin mit dem Pneumologen und den Chirurgen. ich sollte jetzt nen Freudentänzchen machen, oder? Nagut  :dance_3_5:   
Aber Ergebnis :Huh?: ? Also ich hab die Bestätigung bekommen - Cortison macht schonmal heiser *ja!* Präperatwechsel? - Och naja es gibt noch Pulverinhaltion öhm ja nö - übertreiben sie es einfach mit dem Cortison nicht so - dann pfeifft sie halt mal nen bischen mehr!  :smile_07: 
sprachs und verschwand.  
Prinzipiell hätte er sie sowieso gern vom Cortison weg - wer nicht - aber doch nicht, wenn sie pfeifft und rasselt ?! Und ganz allgemein wusst er nicht viel anzufangen mit Töchterchen - Den erhöhten IgG-Wert fürht er auf die chronische Aspiration zurück, klingt einleuchtend. Was das für die Ernährung heißt, hab ich leider nicht erfahren, da wir vom Thema abkamen und er dann angepiept wurde .... 
Es bleibt alles wie es war - wir müssen mit der Heiserkeit leben und hoffen, dass Cortison tatsächlich irgendwann abgesetzt werden kann und es auch Ursache ist. (Kinderarzt wollte auch kein Wechsel, weil sie ja schon vor der Narkose Pulmicort bekam und nicht heiser war  :Huh?:  - aber vielleicht überlegt er es sich ja nochmal) 
Es gab natürlich noch mehr zu besprechen aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen.  
Im Zuge einer andersweitigen notwendigen Narkose wird dann Ende/Anfang des Jahres auch noch mal ein genauer Blick auf die Stimmbänder geworfen, ob das wirklich alles in Ordnung ist. 
vg quaks

----------


## StarBuG

Ja, mich interessiert dein Beitrag sehr. 
Schade, dass nicht wirklich was gutes für dich dabei rum kam. 
Drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, das es bald besser wird. 
Halt mich auf dem laufenden  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## Obelix1962

Da stellt sich mir die Frage: 
Waren wir nicht alle mal ein Kind und hatten Eltern ! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962 
PS:
Nicht jede Krankheit sollte mit Antibiotika behandelt werden ein Tee zur richtigen Zeit oder mal der Verzicht auf etwas gewohntes bewirkt oft Wunder !

----------


## quaks

Obelix 
was soll mir jetzt diese Antwort - Frage sagen  :Huh?:  ? 
Meinst du - 
wir sind auch alle groß geworden, 
unsere Eltern haben sich auch sorgen gemacht? 
kann dir da nicht so richtig folgen, sorry. 
- ja nicht immer muss es Antibiotika sein - aber manchmal hilft auch kein Tee.
Und es gibt Kinder da ist das Manchmal eben viel zu oft. 
vg quaks

----------


## Obelix1962

Sag das mal einem Familienvater der 4 Stück hat. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## quaks

schon klar - aber ich weiß immer noch nicht - was mir
dieses hier sagen soll *hilflos guck* :-)   

> Waren wir nicht alle mal ein Kind und hatten Eltern !

 vg quaks

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich meinte schon das was Du dachtest.
Kinder sind in gewissem Alter und entsprechend ihrem Geschlecht
nun mal Wehleidiger und Zickig ich verstehe da Deinen Menne.  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## quaks

Ich glaub du hast da was missverstanden :-) 
Zicke ist nur der liebevoll-freche Kosename für ne zuckersüße 2jährige, die eben auch mal zickig aber überhaupt nicht wehleidig ist. Das ist aber so gar nicht mein Problem :-) 
Mein Menne hat das Problem - Stimmeweg auch mittlerweile erkannt und wir können auch galgenhumormäßig darüber lachen. Wenn sie das hohe gekreische ihres Bruders zwar nachmachen will aber dabei aber eher in komisches krächzen verfällt.  
Nichtsdestotrotz ist eine anhaltende Heiserkeit (und das ist ja nicht unser einziges Problem) abklärungsbedürftig - zumindest in meinen Augen und tut mir manchmal als Mutter in der Seele weh. (und ich bin da eigentlich nicht sooo zimperlich)
Sie spricht auch fast gar nicht und hat seit Mai auch keine neuen Wörter dazugelernt - ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass da ein gewisser Zusammenhang besteht - hören und verstehen kann sie aber sehr gut. 
*mal ein bischen erklär*  :Smiley:  
lg quaks

----------


## Obelix1962

@quaks, 
also bei meiner großen Tochter war das ähnlich.
Als Sie so 11/2 Jahre alt war bis hin zu Ihrem 3ten Geburtstag
hat die auch immer unter Erkältungen und Heißerkeit leiden müßen
wir haben da auch alles Mögliche versucht bis hin zum Allergietest war 
da eine Pneumologische Untersuchung und und und.
Und von Heut auf Morgen wie wenn man einen Schalter umgelegt hatte
war da plötzlich gar nichts mehr. Mit 4 hatte sie ein Mundwerk das man
nicht mehr abstellen konnte und einen Wortschatz der sich gewaschen 
hatte.
Unser kleiner Sohn konnte hingegen schon mit recht aussagekräftigen
Sätzen mit schon 1 Jahr flüßig reden und hatte kaum Erkältungen.
Seit seinem 2ten Lebensjahr bis Heute hat er aber die Eigenart mit fremden
Leuten die ihn noch nicht reden gehört haben kein Wort zu schwätzen.
Ist er aber warm oder man sagt im :"Ich hab dich erwischt du kannst ja doch schwätzen!" kann es schon sein das er ganz schön frech daher redet. 
Ich hoffe Du versteht meine gelassenheit diesbezüglich was Dein Zicklein 
(Kind) angeht, da ich nun mal auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht ahbe das es oft auch das Kind ist welches einfach macht was es will (jedes Kind ist anderst und hat seinen eigenen Willen). 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## quaks

Hallo Obelix 
ich versteh schon was du meinst ;-) 
und wenn es hier vielleicht auch nicht so aussieht, ich bin schon eher gelassen allerdings auch etwas ungeduldig, was sich aber nicht unbedingt auschließen muss.  :Zwinker:  
Zicklein hat halt schon viel durch für ihr knapp 2 Jahre.
Heiserkeit ist dabei eine weitere Lästigkeit, die sich aber nicht einfach auf eine Erkältung schiebenlässt. Stell dir einfach vor deine Tochter wacht aus der Narkose auf und ist heiser, war es davor noch nie und es geht nicht wieder richtig weg.
Es gibt bei ihr keine Erkältungen - das ist immer eine Bronchitis und die Verschlimmerung ist dann halt die Lungengentzündung. Und nach Erfahrungen wie KH-Aufenthalt mit Sauerstoffbedarf über 10 Tage und entsprechen heftigen Medis, da hat auch Gelassenheit so seine Grenzen. 
Ja ich glaube und hoffe auch, das ich in ein paar Jahren zurückschauen werde und sage kann - alles gut gegangen - ich hab ein völlig normales und gesundes Kind. Die Chancen dafür stehen nicht schlecht, aber sind lange nicht so gut wie für andere "normale" Kinder. Und genau deswegen möcht ich mir auch nicht zuviel Gelassenheit leisten. 
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.  
vg sandra 
übrigens haben Aussagen "wie - wir sind auch groß geworden" einen bitteren Beigeschmackt - was ist mit den Kindern, die das nicht sagen können, weil sie nicht (unbeschadet) groß geworden sind? 
Mir "fehlt" da z.B. ein großer Bruder ...

----------


## quaks

nochwas 
ich weiß "Heiserkeit" - das klingt so unendlich banal .... 
aber ich finde die Stimme und damit die Kraft und die Möglichkeit sich auszudrücken und verständlich zumachen überhaupt nicht banal.  
vg quaks

----------


## Obelix1962

@quaks 
lege bitte so manche Aussage nicht so schnell auf die Goldwaage,
die schwächsten im Glied sind nun leider ihrem Schicksal welches die
Natur vorgegeben/vorgesehen hat für sie ausgesetzt.
In der Kindheit krank und im noch im hohen alter Gesund und Munter 
Und das was Du so fühlst weil dein Zicklein krank ist, ist nun mal
auch vorgegeben (Mutterinstinkt oder so genannt) 
MAMA !!! 
siehe auch Heutiges Zitat:  Die Dinge, auf die es im Leben wirklich ankommt, kann man nicht kaufen.
(Das heutige Zitat des Tages stammt von William Faulkner (1897-1962), amerik. Romanschriftsteller, Essayist u. Lyriker , der am 25.09.1897, also heute genau vor 109 Jahren geboren wurde.) 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------

